# January 2020 Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is show photos (please be sure that you have all appropriate permissions to post the photo, considering copyrights and possible people/horses showing in the photo). So you can participate with a show photo; English or Western or anything horse show related.

You will have from January 7 to January 18 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of January 18, the thread and entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

My filly Scarlett (Sheza Smart Nu Ride) & her trainer/rider Matt Sheridan at the 2019 Reno Snaffle Bit Futurity  (I do have permission to use this photo):


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Nick at his first event. I'm biased.... But I thought he was a handsome cookie. Bonus: he was 10pts ahead of the pack after dressage 😄


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

The only photo I have digitized from my horse show days. There are better ones of myself and my 2 sisters, but my parents and sister have the prints. 

This one is bareback equitation at a 4-H show in the early 1970’s.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

This has been my favorite picture ever of my girl, Izzie (Written In The Stars++). This was our last show of 2018, and she'd been spot on all day in her classes. Shortly after this class she had her awards presentation for earning a "+" after her name. Now she's earned two


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Tazzie said:


> This has been my favorite picture ever of my girl, Izzie (Written In The Stars++). This was our last show of 2018, and she'd been spot on all day in her classes. Shortly after this class she had her awards presentation for earning a "+" after her name. Now she's earned two


This is a great photo!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Picture of me on my fist horse named star. Fun show at barn we boarded at. Think I was 12 maybe 13 don't remember,photo was before digital camera days.


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

heres mine
after my barrel match


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

kewpalace said:


> This is a great photo!


Thank you! I adore the photographer who took it, and when I saw it I HAD to have it. I have a print of it on my desk at work too! We did a bunch of shows last year too, but nothing has topped that one! That ring (covered arena at the Kentucky Horse Park) was always the best place for the good action shots!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Some Western horsemanship class on my English horse, lol.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote. The poll will remain open till Feb the 3rd.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> The only photo I have digitized from my horse show days. There are better ones of myself and my 2 sisters, but my parents and sister have the prints.
> 
> This one is bareback equitation at a 4-H show in the early 1970’s.
> 
> View attachment 1002289


Nice looking horse, and so interesting to see the "show clothes". I only remember wearing jeans and a plaid shirt...plus of course boots and a hat


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

AnitaAnne said:


> Cordillera Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > The only photo I have digitized from my horse show days. There are better ones of myself and my 2 sisters, but my parents and sister have the prints.
> ...


Thanks. That was a good ol’ horse. I rode her to the top 10 in the state in 4-H competition. 

My mom made the vest. The fabric was some kind of faux velvet. She made matching saddle pads of the same stuff. I’d wear either a regular necktie, as in the photo, or a Colonel Sanders bow tie.


----------

